# Unable to format pen Drive



## krourya (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 4GB Cruzer Micro pen drive. Whenever I insert it, I get a popup saying I need to format it. I click on Format, then do a complete format, I get the message, 'Windows was unable to complete the format'. I tried the same by selecting FAT as well as NTFS as the file system. Also, tried a quick format. I get the same message.

I tried formatting through the command prompt. This is what I get..


C:\>format g:
Insert new disk for drive G:
and press ENTER when ready...
The type of the file system is RAW.
The new file system is FAT.
Verifying 0M
The specified cluster size is too big for FAT.

So I checked the file system, by going to Disk Management and it's listed as CDFS. The format option in Disk Management is greyed out. My current OS is Vista.

Although I know that I can't rely on pen drives for data backup,I hope to get some leads through the forum.

Thanks folks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try Killdisk: http://www.killdisk.com/


----------

